# X-e1 vs. x-m1 vs. x-a1



## funnyfarm

Hello all, I was tryin to decide between a canon 5d and a nikon d7000 but I'm really just a hobbyist (shooting lifestyle and portraits of my 6 children). I have shot with a 5d and loved the 85 length. Which is amusing because I preferred 30 on my crop dslr. Anyway- my heart really is more into lifestyle. I think a 35 would be my first lens. I'm probably buying used. 

Im in researching the differences between these cameras but I was hoping one of you smarty pants photog could help a mama out!  I like that these are smaller but I am still willing to go 5d for full frame if you think that's best. 

What are the major differences in the user interface/ergonomics/dials?  

I lLOVE LOVE the brown x-m1. Love that it has wifi too. And that used, t seem like a great deal. Love the tolerable screen for creative angles but don't like that jt doesn't have a viewfinder. Who knows maybe I wouldn't like the evf anyway!?  

Im kindof stressing myself over all te options. If I go mirrorless I really want to stay in the fuji camp. Please help!!!  I do appreciate a fast AF but it's not a mist (obviously since 5d is on my list)


----------



## funnyfarm

Sorry about typos. On my cell.


----------



## sashbar

I did not understand a thing. Are you choosing between Canon 5D and FUJI M-1 ?


----------



## funnyfarm

So sorry. You're right, that was confusing. 

A 5d ks a possibility and I'm just putting that out there as an option. 

Im im now deciding between that or the x-e1 or the x-m1. I'm torn. Not really wanting to look at the other now that I've read that the sensor isn't as good. 

Can an you compare these two for me and tell me if they match up to the iq and amazingness that is the 5d?  I'd rather bring around the more compact cameras- I think I'd catch more moments at the park etc skme kf not shy away from bringing it die to weight and bulkiness. But I dknt know if I'm ready to move away from what I know. I'm loving the technology with the  m1 though. Not siure kf the e1 has wifi etc. 

Hopefully I can get on the desktop in a little while and explain myself better, hopefully I have made sense here.


----------



## sashbar

5d will have better IQ in some situations, especially low light conditions, simply because the sensor is larger. You will also have more shallow depth of field (sharp area) with a full frame at the same aperture. The 5d body will probably give you more operational speed, if you need to shoot in a fast changing demanding environment. It  has more pixels, so if you are going to enlarge your prints to the wall size, and I mean some really huge size, then 36 Mp will give you clear advantage. You will also have more freedom to crop/trim your images in post production - Lightroom, PS etc. 
Other than that I personally see no meaningful difference between a Canon FF and FUJI X-E in terms of IQ.  Some FF aficionados will tell you about things like color depth etc. But FUJI X-Trans sensor is not a slouch in this department to say the least. It is more a matter of taste and what color rendition do you prefer. And anyway a beginner/intermediate will make too many mistakes with the exposure, handling the camera , using the light etc etc for these differences really to come into play. The simplified analogy here is - you have just passed your driving test and choosing between a McLaren and a Ferrari Formula 1 cars. Which one will give you better results?  Probably you will feel no difference at all, but the drivers will explain how differently they behave on turns, when overtaking etc. 
You need to understand that the image quality with modern FF and APS-C (Fuji x) cameras are really really good, and you will need to work really hard on you technique and skill and get seriously ambitious and dedicated as a photographer for the difference between FF and APS-C sensors to become meaningful. Most of the time looking at a computer screen without pixel peeping you will not be able to tell a good image taken with a crop sensor camera and a similarly good one taken with a full frame one. 
A big advantage with FUJI though is that straight out of camera JPEGs are great and in many cases you will not need to spend time at a computer working with RAW files. 
A lot of professionals, or probably ex-professionals, guys whose standards in photography are seriously high, and who had been using Canon 5d, have recently switched to FUJI X-E, you can find a lot of testimonials on the net. The reason is mostly the size of the body AND the lenses. A lot of them say they do not miss anything and rediscover the joy of photography with a small and light quality camera. 
Now Canon has some seriously good lenses and you have tons of choice some costly, some cheap.  FUJI will give you much less choice of lenses, (I am putting aside adapters, some third party etc) and all are pretty expensive, but almost all of them are quality. And I mean serious professional grade quality in a smaller package, compared to Canon.  Almost all FUJI X lenses are pretty fast. - that means wide aperture, which is important if you are going to shoot kids and portraits.  Take the new FUJI  56 mm f/1.2 lense - it is tack sharp even wide open, and you will have all the freedom you need to control the depth of field, blur the background, produce some beautiful bokeh, that is usually the strength of a FF lense. And this 55 mm FUJI lense is small! Not cheap, but if you say you plan to stay with FUJI system, it is a good investment. 


Ok, too many words. The verdict: if you want a small camera that will  produce stunning images, X-E2 is a great choice, if you need a similarly small camera with same IQ and all the ergonomics of a 5d with it's direct controls, bells and  whistles (-OVF and +good EVF) wait for X-T1. You can check it on Fujirumors, it will be launched February 28th. Not cheap again, but if a Canon 5d is on your list.. If you want a cutting edge quality in difficult shooting conditions, just like pros who know they can not afford to miss, because it is their job - then big and bulky Canon 5d is the answer. All 3 cameras are fantastic (I take a wild guess re X-T1 ) but do not expect that they will give fantastic images.  Cameras will give you nothing. You will need to figure out how to use them properly to get these images.  Sorry for finishing with this preaching, could not help... Because that's true.


----------



## funnyfarm

thank you for the thorough response.

I think I may have forgotten to add in that my budget is $1,000 this year.  I will be buying used to get the most bang out of my buck. :thumbup:

I hear the OVF on the x-e1 is great, but the DVF leaves a lot to be desired.  and the focus is supposed to be slow on this one too, which makes me pause.  

I'm talking about a used classic 5D.  not the ii or the iii.  iT'S going for around $500, $550 gripped.  I'd get an 85 and 40 with that one.  they make some cheaper lenses, so I could have more of a collection, sooner than w/ the mirrorless..  with the x-e1, I could get the 56 or the 35 for now (is the 50 supposed to be faster, I hear the 35 kindof thinks when it's focusing in low light and sometimes won't focus at all) - I can manually focus w/ these right?  so if you only had one lens, you'd recommend the 50 even for indoor shots?  Seems kinda tight, but I'm betting it's great for portraits.  off to research the 56.


----------



## funnyfarm

woah!!  a leeeetle out of budget just yet.  maybe next year!


----------



## wakana

I find the Fuji's liveview is an advantage when shooting my kids. I can keep an eye on my naughty 4 year old at the same time as taking the picture!


----------



## funnyfarm

wakana said:


> I find the Fuji's liveview is an advantage when shooting my kids. I can keep an eye on my naughty 4 year old at the same time as taking the picture!




with 6 kids, that would be handy- which do you have?

I'm really thinking about forgoing canon alltogether.  If I want to go full frame, I think I'll just do that with nikon in the future.. maybe.  If I'm not satisfied with a 

*x100s* (now in the lineup)the x100s seems to be quick to focus, great hybrid viewfinder, great screen and menu layout, BUT can i live for a year without being able to change the focal length. I dont do street photography, but i do like getting the environment in at times.
or* 
x-e1*
x-e1 supposedly has slower focusing at times, especially in low light, and i do do quite a bit of lower light photography catching the kids in our house with only east and west facing windows, small ones too.  that could be a problem.  maybe. .I like that i can have the option of buying different lenses in the future though

this is only a 1 year commitment, and i can reevaluate next year.  i hate these decisions.  i really do.  i hope that whatever i choose, i'll love it and never look back.. (well until I want the upgrade, lol)


----------



## funnyfarm

I see that I've killed my own thread.. LOL

Let's throw the d7000 into the mix. I've shot with a d700 before and LOVED it, but I have a friend that loved her d700 as well and hated the d7000 and sold it quick.  is it similar in ergonomics and button placement at all?


----------



## TheFantasticG

You can get a refurbed D7100 for under $1000.


----------



## funnyfarm

I think I'm over the nikon crop idea. 

Now in torn between the 
x100s
x-e1 w 35mm
and classic 5d w 85 and 40 pancake

ugh. Whydoes there have to be so many choices. I can't sleepa t night I'm thinking about this so much. I am a little afraid I won't like the evf of the x-e1. Life would be easier of there were a camera store near us. I'm guessing thy wouldn't have the older x-e1 anyway.


----------



## funnyfarm

gah.. now it's between used d700 and 50 1.8g or used x-e2 and 35 1.4.


----------



## TheFantasticG

If I was Photographing kids I would be getting that D700.


----------

